# What is my pigeon doing?



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could explain this behaviour. One of my ferals, the dad sits in one of my flower pots all day cooing away. He sits there for hours and hours. His wife is usually close by, but does not often join him in the pot. I have seen her perched on the edge though with his head hidden under her tail.

What is he doing? Also his wings still folded up are constantly moving up and down at the tips.

He seems to only get up to chase the youngsters away or to go for a quick flight.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like he is calling his mate to the nest. Eventually she will join him.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

The wing twitching means he is excited. (Perhaps you already know this). Young pigeons will wing-twitch when adult pigeons, especially ones not their parents, are around. The young ones are not sue of themselves, at that age. A lot of adrenalin pumping, I guess.

Larry


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Sounds like you are are spot on with him calling her. Right after I posted that she jumped into one of the other pots and he jumped right in and joined her.

Does that mean they are hoping to lay some eggs soon?

He's an older pigeon as I know he's already a grand father. Maybe he's a little scared cops he know's I might be nearby, although he can't see me.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Pigeons proclaim their territory with noise. Soon you may expect eggs. Not to worry about your presence. Once they decide to lay eggs nothing will stop them.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

The territory thing makes a lot of sense. He's been chasing all the other pigeon away profusely over the last week. Another batch of eggs would be cool. I miss them when they're babies. They grow up so fast.

I saw a baby harassing his dad for food in the middle of the main road today. I thought he must be quite young seeing as he was still begging for food, but fortunately able enough to fly out the way when a car came.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Mom and Dad's behaviour hasn't changed much. They spend just about the whole day here everyday. They are obviously happy. Dad is quite a bully to the other pigeons though but I think they understand. They do still come past and grab some food whenever they can.

Strange behaviour from his son and his mate. They are now on egg duty and very skittish when ever they come past. I guess when they are together they have a lot more confidence but now that they are popping by on their own they are very nervous.

Just wondering about Mom and Dad though. I read somewhere that Dad stands guard and watches while Mom lays the eggs. It seems to be the other way around here for the moment. Dad is always in the little flower pot while Mom just watches from the outskirts. It's been a few days. No sign of eggs yet...


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I find it amazing how pigeons comunicate in all these different ways. Almost every time I'm in my loft I notice some different kind of behaviour.


----------

